# Knicks vs Wolves: Jan 16, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Knicks (13-22) vs Wolves (17-17)*
*Jan 16, 2006 1:00PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks
Curry/AD/Lee/Nate/Steph





































Wolves
Olowokandu/Garnett/Szczerbiak/Hassell/Jaric




































*​*
*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Can't dwell on the beating the Raptors put on us. We must regroup and face the Wolves at 1:00PM. Hopefully we aren't too tired and can stay focus and win this game. The schedule gets a little tougher this week, so we will see what we are made of.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

back to back 1 pm games!!  ill get to see this one. thankfully I missed todays debacle because I was watching my other beloved team the Steelers knock off the colts..ok so the streak is over, thats ok, lets keep the winning at home going by beating Minny..

Kitty: great movie= dead presidents. did u just recently see it?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Fordy74 said:


> Kitty: great movie= dead presidents. did u just recently see it?


I saw Dead Presidents in the movies, in the late 90's. One of my favorites! 

Hopefully we can get a win because we have a good record on MLK day!


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

i think that the wolves will win KG all the way


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nate is getting on Jaric's last nerves. lol 4 team fouls on the Knicks in the 1st qtr. 

15-12 Knicks after Curry's traveling turnover.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That is all Jerome James do is commits fouls when he gets in the game. Why don't LB stick with the same formula and put Mo in the blasted game. Frye is up against KG that is going to be tough for him for the remainder of this quarter.

25-19 Wolves 9-0 run by the T-Pups


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the 1st qtr. 25-23 Wolves

I wish the refs start calling more of those illegal screens. KG especially has been doing it since the beginning of the damn game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Wolves are showing us the Zone defense that Toronto used to shut us down. Q is in the game and hit a big 3, this type of defense should benefit Q. I want to see some agressiveness...come on guys. Jerome James is 3 for 4 from the field so far, but is still a foul magnet. Wally is on fire in this quarter.

38-36 2nd qtr Wolves after Steph's lay up.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

After I praise Q, he misses a wide open 3. He used to be automaticated with the Suns last year, what the hell is going on with his game? He is brutal. Why isn't LB putting Lee and Curry back in the lineup? Jeez!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Is it just me or does Kandiman appears to be allergic to soap? Anyway McCants has hit back to back 3's and the zone is still kicking us in the rear end. Nice to see Curry and Lee back in the game, LB must have heard me screaming.

44-40 Wolves after Richardson's field goal (less than 4 minutes remaining).


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Halftime 52-47 Wolves.

Eddie Griffin with back to back nasty blocks on us. The key to winning this game is trying to make the Wolves pay when they show us the zone defense. We look confused out there when they display it. We also need to do a better job on the boards. 

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#0e3764 colSpan=13>*MINNESOTA TIMBERWOLVES*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Marko Jaric, G</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kevin Garnett, F</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Wally Szczerbiak, SF</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Trenton Hassell, SG</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie Griffin, FC</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Troy Hudson, PG</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Richie Frahm, SG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Anthony Carter, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Rashad McCants, G</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Bracey Wright, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mark Madsen, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Nikoloz Tskitishvili, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ronald Dupree, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Dwayne Jones, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Michael Olowokandi, C</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*20-40*</TD><TD>*4-11*</TD><TD>*8-11*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*52*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*36.4%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 6 (7)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*21-43*</TD><TD>*2-4*</TD><TD>*3-5*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*47*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*50.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 4 (4)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I have to run, hopefully we can pull out a W, but if we don't rebound the ball then we won't win this particular game. Wolves are killing us with their 2nd chance points. Does KG ever miss a field goal? My goodness, talk about automatic.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

WHAT A DAGGER BY HUDSON!!!!

We lost this one 

0-2 after that huge streak so hopefully we can bounce back next game.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

oH yeah and to make matters worse Steph got layed out by one of the Wolves players and STILL got the foul called on him and looks like he might have SEPARATED HIS SHOULDER! This was a bad game in more ways than one


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

6 game winning streak=FLUKE


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> oH yeah and to make matters worse Steph got layed out by one of the Wolves players and STILL got the foul called on him and looks like he might have SEPARATED HIS SHOULDER! This was a bad game in more ways than one


MSG is reporting it's a sprain shoulder, hopefully he can bounce back. We played defense a little bit too late in the 4th qtr, and had a stinky 3rd qtr. The offense was awlful, as well because they just couldn't figure out the zone. What happen to boxing out? KG was a one man wrecking crew with 16 rebounds (even though he helped my fantasy league). This is a game we should have won, but I'm sorry we just excuted poorly on both ends of the floor. Kudos to Nate trying to take over and win this for us but he couldn't do it alone. What's going on with Frye? Where was Mo Taylor? The Wolves did a good job taking Curry outta the game. With that said, don't panic guys, the folks in the Atlantic division aren't playing good basketball either with the exception of the Raptors. We have to bounce back and get a couple of more wins before Jan leaves us high and dry. We only lost 2 games this month it's not as bad as it seems. We have Chi-town/Pistons/New Orleans/Sac and Orlando to end the month. If we can get 4 out of 5 we are still in it guys. Keep hope alive!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #0e3764; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>MINNESOTA TIMBERWOLVES</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kevin Garnett, F</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>7-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>10-11</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Wally Szczerbiak, SF</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>10-18</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie Griffin, FC</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Trenton Hassell, SG</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Marko Jaric, G</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Michael Olowokandi, C</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Troy Hudson, PG</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rashad McCants, G</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Anthony Carter, PG</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mark Madsen, FC</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ronald Dupree, SF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nikoloz Tskitishvili, PF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*35-77*</TD><TD>*6-18*</TD><TD>*20-26*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*42*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*96*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*45.5%*</TD><TD>*33.3%*</TD><TD>*76.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (12)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>7-16</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>1-9</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*35-78*</TD><TD>*5-13*</TD><TD>*15-19*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*26*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*90*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*44.9%*</TD><TD>*38.5%*</TD><TD>*78.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 9 (6)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* 2 NEWYORK ( J Crawford 1 ) MINNESOTA ( K Garnett 1 )
*Officials:* Joe Forte , Leroy Richardson , Orlandis Poole 
*Attendance:* 18,277
*Time:* 02:13


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I didnt watch the whole game but I like q's numbers today. Also how did Jamal get 2 techs?


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

I went to the local bar/restaurant to watch the game, and I caught the last three quarters. Since I live in Florida and don't have NBA League Pass, this is the only way for me to catch the games, if it isn't on National TV. 

The refs suck. Curry got called for an offensive foul, and he barely touched the guy. Complete crap. The play where Marbury got injured should have been an offensive foul, that was bull, as well. Alot of our guys were getting roughed up in the paint, and there were few calls made. The refs were atrocious, and missed alot of calls, and made alot of bad ones. Curry seems like he could be freaking murdered, and nothing would be called. Curry gets no calls.

Even though the refs sucked, we sucked more. We shot alot of ill-advised three's. Nate freaking airballed one. His mechanics were all screwed up, yet no one was within five feet of him. Marbury sucked, he kept driving, when it was obvious he would get no calls, when he was shooting the ball well. Curry needs the ball more. I know that the Wolves were playing zone, but Curry still had alot of opportunities to get the ball, yet it was never given to him. Crawford took alot of crappy threes, and he played like he did last year. We missed so many easy buckets and lay-ups, and that cost us the game. We got dominated on the boards, as well. We have the heaviest team in the league, and we have two guys up front that are over 6'10''. We have some big boys, yet they refuse to snag rebounds. And since when was Szczerbiak an All-Star? Put a damn hand up! He's softer than my **** after I eat Mr. Softy's ice cream, rough him up a bit. We gave him so many open shots, and with a streaky scorer like Wally World, he'll kill you. Always have a body on a streaky scorer, and we didn't do this. Oh wait, we had freaking 5'8'' Nate Robinson on him. Yeah, a guy that tall will give you world's of trouble. Disgusting game, because it was so winable, yet the players didn't execute. Unlike earlier losses, you can't blame Larry, because we had our chances, but the players didn't want it enough.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

like i said the 6 game winning streak was a fluke i though it was for real but then domination from the raptors and a loss to the wolves after we beat the cavs and the mavs in the 6 game winning streak, we wont be winning like we were before and im pissed about that, i hope it wasnt a fluke and it was for real but after these two games im pissed of how our D has been, Q is the best defender at the end of games im saying it now, but still i hope we can play like we were in the 6 game winning streak.....play good D and get a hand up and prevent them from getting easy shots, prevent the turnovers on offense and play smart and dont force anything on offense and defense, on offense people like crawford and nate take crappy shots when there is 2 ppl on them, on defense dont do a crappy foul for slapping the ball for a steal or hacking a guy trying to get the block, just play good D and smart O and we will get back on the winning streak, i hope we can do it and i think we can


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Nice recap...*

I didn't see the game but its not hard to believe your comments on the officials...seen it all year. I think your wrong about Wally, though. The guy is a big strong guy (6'7 and 240) and is not streaky at all. He is a very consistent, very accurate shooter that I would love to have on the Knicks. Offensively, he is exactly what we need. The trouble would be putting Lee on the bench.....he really needs to play.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not really a new york fan, but I won't say the 6 game winning streak was fluke but the last place records doesn't really display their talent either, the raps expose their perimeter defense and how the zone defense threw off the Knicks


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Nice recap...*



alphadog said:


> I didn't see the game but its not hard to believe your comments on the officials...seen it all year. I think your wrong about Wally, though. The guy is a big strong guy (6'7 and 240) and is not streaky at all. He is a very consistent, very accurate shooter that I would love to have on the Knicks. Offensively, he is exactly what we need. The trouble would be putting Lee on the bench.....he really needs to play.


Wally World is not exactly a banger, and he's had years where he has looked like an All-Star, and others where he looks like he should be on the bench. I think he's inconsistant.

But then again, I don't exactly watch the Wolves religiously. But the officiating was atrocious.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey, we cant all make up excuses for our gameplay, im sure something or someone (wink* rose?) will show up and help us out a little............................... we did get some bad calls, but does that explain us being down 20 in the 3rd quarter? no, we did bring it down to 6 at the end though, so no harm done............


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Quotes from today's game:

*Larry Brown:*
*



On the game: We had a hard time stopping them (Minnesota). They're zone bothered us. We had to come down against a set defense, for most of the first three quarters. We defended pretty well initially, but we got murdered on the boards. 


More on today's game: I was thrilled with the way we competed; the way Channing (Frye) tried to guard Kevin (Garnett) and having the young guys on the floor late, and making a comeback. The young kids are learning. On Stephon Marbury: Steph is a good defender. He's the most experienced player we have, out of the group that's really playing right now. We came back with him on the bench. From that standpoint, it's encouraging.

Click to expand...

 *

*Stephon Marbury*
*



On his injury: I am alright. I will be fine. It was tough to come out, but I didn’t want to be out there if I wasn’t going to be able to help the team. 
On the team playing without him: I am very proud of how they played. We put ourselves in a hole at the beginning of the game but we fought our way back. Troy Hudson hit a big shot.

Click to expand...

http://aol.nba.com/knicks/news/gamequotes_060116.html
*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Glad to hear that Starbury's X-Rays came negative...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

ahh, this team will still bounce back. The Raps lost back-to-backs after their streak and one of those games was against the Bulls, then they beat the knicks.

LB just needs to get on these guys a bit, displine.


----------

